# [OT] Erfahrungen mit server4free & gentoo [HELP needed]

## hds

hallo,

wie sind eure erfahrungen mit server4free?

wir haben seit (ca.) 6 wochen ein fehlerfreies gentoo laufen. am 6ten dieses monats neu hochgezogen, zwecks kernel 2.6.

seit gestern (sonntag, 10.04.2005) ist ein reboot nicht mehr moeglich, und es lautet wir haetten unseren grub falsch configured.  :Shocked: 

die diskussionen eskalierten (logischerweise).

fakt ist, das system "verfaengt" sich staendig in diesem recovery system.

hat jemand aehnliche erfahrungen gemacht?

falls ja, bitte hier melden,

danke!

MfG,

hds

----------

## fourhead

Ich habe mir bei Server4You einen vServer Basic bestellt. Ich kann Gentoo zwar installieren, bekomme aber beim Kompilieren früher oder später immer die Meldung "Memory exhausted". Zu einem Reboot bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen - habs jezt bei Debian belassen.

Tom

----------

## hds

oops, hatte vergessen zu erwahnen das es sich um einen root-server handelt, auf dem gentoo bis dato gestern noch zufriedenstellend lief.

256MB Ram, Athlon1400. installed via chroot vom recovery system.

seit heute ist "angeblich" unser grub falsch installiert (ja, kernel 2.6 lief seit mehreren tagen erfolgreich). reply: ich sollte "googlen" wie man einen grub instaliert  :Evil or Very Mad: 

nee, das ist nicht mehr zum lachen.

unser system ist >24H offline!

und, ja, selbsverstaendlich hatte es bisher mit kernel 2.6 auch mehrfach gebootet.

fsck auf den partitiions gemacht, alles OK.

----------

## thereapman

Habe ebenso einen root-server bei server4free und hab per recovery system gentoo aufgespielt. das recoverysystem wird dort per usb-stick gestartet. vieleicht ist der noch am system? weil sonst würde er net ins recovery system gehen.

----------

## hds

 *thereapman wrote:*   

> Habe ebenso einen root-server bei server4free und hab per recovery system gentoo aufgespielt. das recoverysystem wird dort per usb-stick gestartet. vieleicht ist der noch am system? weil sonst würde er net ins recovery system gehen.

 

hmm. also der server laeuft schon laenger, und das recovery sys kann man ja eigentlich ueber das kundeninterface en/disablen.

reden wir tatsaechlich von dem gleichen recovery system?

und, wenn ja - wie?

da geht dann einer her, steckt einen USB stick rein, und wenn kein USB stick verfuegbar ist, dann muss man warten bis einer frei wird? oder wie darf ich das verstehen?

und wenn der stick noch drin ist, muss man warten bis der hotliner (techniker will ich den jetzt echt nicht nennen) sein bier oder kaffee auf hat, und den rauszieht?

habe ich das so richtig verstanden?

----------

## hds

wir sind derweil auf providersuche (rootserver) - koennt ihr was empfehlen?

nach moeglichkeit mit vernuenftigem hotline support, wenn die kiste aus irgendwelchen gruenden mal nicht booten sollte. sprich: die jungs sollten auch gentoo zumindest ansa6tzweise kennen, nicht nur suse und YAST  :Evil or Very Mad: 

interessant finde ich auch das angebot von strato fuer 59 euro.. hat da schonmal jemand gentoo drauf instaliert? hat angeblich recovery shell, und 100% backupplatte. fragt sich blos, wie der support ist..  (strato, naja..) hmm  :Wink: 

bin fuer alle tipps offen, thx.

ps: ja, dazu gibts hier einen thread, aber der ist von anno 2003.. nicht mehr so aktuell.

----------

## Freiburg

Hmm was ist den mit dem freundlichen (hoffentlich) Hoster von nebenan mit Serverhousing. Ich hab bei einer solchen Firma gearbeitet, war zwar "nur" ne 20Mbit anbindung ins internet, aber evtl reicht das ja.

----------

## hds

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> Hmm was ist den mit dem freundlichen (hoffentlich) Hoster von nebenan mit Serverhousing. Ich hab bei einer solchen Firma gearbeitet, war zwar "nur" ne 20Mbit anbindung ins internet, aber evtl reicht das ja.

 

nee, 20mbit mit mehreren teilen ist etwas duerr..

primaer wichtig ist allerdings ne gescheite recovery console, die nicht immer haengen bleibt. funktioniert das bei strato zufriedenstellend?

und.. wie lange dauert das, bis diese console da ist??

kommt da auch einer mit nem usb stick an?  :Laughing: 

----------

## hds

hier noch einige infos zu server4free:

also, wir haben heute ne suse neuinstallation angeworfen, um an unser aktuelles backup zu kommen (das backup laesst sich nur ueber den rootserver erreichen, nicht von aussen).

nach der neuinstallation flattert einem folgende email ins haus:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ihr Server wurde soeben fertig installiert.
> 
> Da es im Zusammenspiel zwischen dem Kernel von SuSE 9.1 und dem in den
> ...

 

alles klar?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

wegen crappy networkchip (via-rhine, btw..) laeuft nur suse 9.0. we are not amused, sag ich da nur. das ist genau unser problem. gentoo haengt im recovery, und die kiste bootet nicht mehr hoch. nachdem das sys 48 stunden offline war, suchen wir einen neuen provider.

denn kostenlose hilfe ist bei gentoo nicht angesagt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bitte haben Sie Verständniss dafür, daß der kostenlose Support nur für Server zur Verfügung steht, die von uns im Auslieferungszustand vorhanden sind.
> 
> Sie haben hingegen ein neues System aufgespielt, welches augenscheinlich Probleme bereitet. Dieses ist von diesem Zeitpunkt an bedauerlicher Weise nicht mehr Angelegenheit des kostenlosen Supports.
> ...

 

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

OK, wer auf immer suse 9.0 haben moechte, ab nach server4free.

----------

## Freiburg

Hat man eigentlich keinen Zugriff auf die Platte auf der Gentoo ist? dann sollte sich doch mit nem chroot was machen lassen...

----------

## hds

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> Hat man eigentlich keinen Zugriff auf die Platte auf der Gentoo ist? dann sollte sich doch mit nem chroot was machen lassen...

 

ja, ueber das recovery system. aber wenn sich das immer weghaengt (man kommt nicht mehr raus, und kann nicht rebooten) hat das wenig sinn ;(

wie du dem quote oben entnehmen kannst, kann ja das netzwerk nicht initialized werden, somit kommst du von aussen nicht mehr drauf.

ich mein, wenn der netzwerk chip ne macke hat, warum stecken die nicht einfach ne andere netzwerkkarte rein, und schalten den onboard eth (sofern er onboard ist) im bios ab?

zu kompliziert  :Shocked: 

und was soll ich mit ner veralteten suse 9.0  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Freiburg

Ok wozu gibt es denn das Recoverysystem wenn es nichtmehr funktioniert?? Irgendwie ne scheiß Firma, wenigstens das Recoverysystem sollte doch laufen, sonst hat es seinen Zweck verfehlt...

----------

## hds

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> Ok wozu gibt es denn das Recoverysystem wenn es nichtmehr funktioniert?? Irgendwie ne scheiß Firma, wenigstens das Recoverysystem sollte doch laufen, sonst hat es seinen Zweck verfehlt...

 

das haengt sich halt immer weg, dann muss man ein support ticket schreiben, dauert, dauert.. (wie hier jemand schrieb, ist offensichtlich der 1eurojob freak mit dem usb stick unterwegs. keine ahnung ob das mit dem stick stimmt, aber vorstellen kann ich mir das).

wie gesagt waren wir stinking, und die sache ist voellig eskaliert. der techniker wollte nun garkeinen support mehr leisten.

als ich heute morgen geschaut habe, hang die kiste immer noch im recovery. soft/hard reset, alles gemacht, kommt aus dem recovery nicht raus. nichtmals nen ping auf die IP (statisch) ging.

sorry, aber das war uns einfach zu doof. sowas kann man einfach nicht bringen.

----------

## Freiburg

Auf jeden Fall nicht wenn man ernst genommen werden will

----------

## ian!

Sorry hds, aber da kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Was erwartest du eigentlich? Vielleicht solltest du einmal deine Einstellung zu solchen Dumpingangeboten überdenken. Falls du Gentoo-Rootserver-Support benötigst wende dich an Hoster, die das anbieten. Diese lassen sich das dann in der Regel auch einiges Kosten, stehen dann aber auch parat wenn der Benutzer die Kiste nicht mehr hochkommt. Ansonsten ist der Fehler wohl eher auf der anderen Seite der Leitung zu suchen. - Es gibt ja auch Managed-Server.

Persönlich habe ich mit Server4You-Rootservern nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Fehler waren wenn Routingprobleme (vor einigen Monaten für kurze Zeit). Die Server verrichten zuverlässig ihren Dienst. Der Service ist für den Preis überdurchschnittlich gut.

----------

## hds

und du hattest nie probleme, das recovery zu verlassen? das passierte die letzten tage bei uns staendig, seitdem kernel 2.6 lief.

wenn du bei s4free bist, kennst du ja das interface. da kommt die option:

recovery beenden, druecken sie <hier>

das funktionierte meistens nicht. die darauffolgende seite mit "wollen sie ihren server jetzt wirklich rebooten" tauchte schlichtweg nicht mehr auf!

hast du auch via-rhine auf dem board, oder ne andere eth?

----------

## dakjo

@hda 

ich kann dir nur strato empfehlen, habe selber einen da.

Die haben zwar keinen Support für Gentoo aber du brauchst in eh nicht, weil es einfach funktioniert.

(OK, solange die serielle Konsole geht, und das Kabel nicht karpOt ist. Ne aZZe  :Smile: )

----------

## hds

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (OK, solange die serielle Konsole geht, und das Kabel nicht karpOt ist. Ne aZZe )

 

?? wie / was meinst du jetzt ??

wie lange dauert das, vom recovery sys die kiste wieder normal hochzufahren?

----------

## hasi

Ich glaube, daß gegen Inkompetenz die beste Recovery-Konsole nicht hilft. Aber statt die Fehler bei sich zu suchen, macht man lieber einen Provider schlecht, weil der Provider einem nicht in den Hinter kriecht... wirklich fantastisch....

Ich habe mir zum Spaß mal nen Screener gemacht von der Remoteconsole die an dem Server war... ich kann mich vor Lachen kaum halten  :Wink: 

http://www.tux-shop.de/chicago214.pngLast edited by hasi on Tue Apr 12, 2005 8:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## viper26

hallo,

hab eigentlich ganz gute erfahrung mit server4free, und den besten support den es gibt, vitamin b sag ich nur.

hatte aber auch schon mal an rackchack.com gedacht, die haben auch ganz gute preise.

wecheln will ich nur weil server4free kein housing mehr anbietet.

----------

## hasi

viper26: 

Wir strukturieren die Produkte ein wenig um, die bestehenden Housings werden aber weiterlaufen  :Wink: 

----------

## Earthwings

hasis apache log spam abgespalten.

----------

## hasi

Why that Earthwings??? Is it not allowed to post a little Apache-Logfile? Is it removed because it contains IP-adresses?  :Wink: 

----------

## Earthwings

 *hasi wrote:*   

> Why that Earthwings??? Is it not allowed to post a little Apache-Logfile? Is it removed because it contains IP-adresses? 

 

Hat überhaupt nichts mit diesem Thread zu tun und auch sonst ist es völlig sinnfrei, unmotiviert nichtssagende Logdateien in Internetforen zu posten.

----------

## hasi

Naja wer dem Verlauf folgt, wird den Sinn verstehen, wer diesem nicht folgt wird das vermutlich wirklich nicht verstehen. Hast daher Recht  :Wink: 

Danke für das Statement

Gruß

Henrik

----------

## hds

was ist denn jetzt mit dem recovery booting bei strato? koennen wir mal auf dieses thema zurueckkommen?

geht das rasch (also ueber bootp oder aehnlich)?

----------

## dertobi123

Funktioniert genauso gut, wie bei anderen Anbietern auch.

----------

## hds

klappt, recovery mode setzen ~ 1minute  :Razz: 

----------

## slick

 *hds wrote:*   

> was ist denn jetzt mit dem recovery booting bei strato? koennen wir mal auf dieses thema zurueckkommen?
> 
> geht das rasch (also ueber bootp oder aehnlich)?

 

Also bin ja bekanntlich bei Strato und habe dort keinerlei Probleme. Das Recovery-System bootet übers Netz. Alles drauf was man so typischerweise für ein Rec.Sys. benötigt. Einziger kleiner zu verschmerzender Nachteil: der Reboot über das Webinterface dauert bis zum Starten des Rec.Sys. ca. 10 Minuten. Ich kann Strato also nur empfehlen, ohne irgendwelche Werbung machen zu wollen.

Nachtrag: Bei normalen Reboot über die Console dauert das Booten des Rec.Sys genau so lange wie das normale System. Also ohne Wartezeit.

----------

## hds

stelle grad fest die recovery hat kein bzip2 drauf, arghh.. gibts irgendwo stages als tar.gz?

ps: naja, 10 minuten sind immer noch OK, besser als >10Std.

//edit.. oops, sehe grad deinen thread, sorry - erstmal lesen, da stehts sicher schon drin  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Das fehlende bzip2 wird unter https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-221235.html besprochen.

----------

## hds

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also bin ja bekanntlich bei Strato

 

nee, duerfte den meisten nicht bekannt sein, weil die search function ja nicht mehr auf die nicht-englischsprachigen foren greift  :Evil or Very Mad: 

koennte man die deutschsprachigen howtos nicht sticky machen? ja, ich haette kein problem in den englischen foren, aber "strato" interessiert sicherlich niemand ausserhalb deutschlands..

----------

## Earthwings

 *hds wrote:*   

> koennte man die deutschsprachigen howtos nicht sticky machen? 

 

Ist es doch schon lange. Dokumentationen, Tipps & Tricks

 *Quote:*   

> ja, ich haette kein problem in den englischen foren, aber "strato" interessiert sicherlich niemand ausserhalb deutschlands..

 

Wenn du die Suche aufs deutsche Forum einschränkst, kannst du im deutschen Forum suchen. Lesezeichen.

----------

## hds

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

>  *hds wrote:*   koennte man die deutschsprachigen howtos nicht sticky machen?  
> 
> Ist es doch schon lange. Dokumentationen, Tipps & Tricks
> 
> 

 

huch. ja, kenn ich sogar, den link. aber da dort ein datum vom 2ten juli 2004 steht, und unten kein "last edited" dachte ich das waere veraltet.

ps: das mit der suche auf forum einschraenken faellt mir jetzt zum ersten mal auf. komisch, anyway - thanks  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Earthwings

 *hds wrote:*   

>  *Earthwings wrote:*    *hds wrote:*   koennte man die deutschsprachigen howtos nicht sticky machen?  
> 
> Ist es doch schon lange. Dokumentationen, Tipps & Tricks
> 
>  
> ...

 

Das liegt daran, das phpBB das "last edited" nur setzt/aktualisiert, wenn man die eigenen Threads ändert. Aber die Idee ist gut, ich füg mal ein "Stand - <Datum>" in den Thread ein.

----------

## hds

argh, ihr racker  :Laughing: 

das mit den filtern und der suche aendert sich ja schneller als man schauen kann  :Wink: 

egal, dank an alle - alles zufriedenstellend jetzt  :Wink: 

ps: stand - datum ist gut (und drin, thx).

----------

## Ragin

Also ich habe mir nen root-Server bei Alturo geholt.

Die Dinger laufen eigentlich auch super.

Gentoo Installation war kein Problem. Recovery ist zuverlässig.

Du gehst einfach in deine Web-Oberfläche rein, sagst er soll recovery starten und rebootest den Server.

Wenn du fertig bist sagst du der Oberfläche normal booten und startest den Server wieder neu uns schwupps bist wieder auf deinem System.

http://www.alturo.de

----------

## hds

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du gehst einfach in deine Web-Oberfläche rein, sagst er soll recovery starten und rebootest den Server.
> 
> Wenn du fertig bist sagst du der Oberfläche normal booten und startest den Server wieder neu uns schwupps bist wieder auf deinem System.
> ...

 

yep, so sollte es sein. geht auch mit strato super.

ich war da leider anderes gewoehnt.. und das war halt recht nervig.

----------

